# Trailgator (or Tagalong) on a 29er



## TheSandwichMonster (1 May 2013)

Will it work?

I can't seem to find any information anywhere. I've no reason to suspect that it won't, as the frame size is essentially the same, but seeking confirmation. There's a festival of cycling in town at the weekend, and #1 child is keen to go... There's a quiet, mostly traffic-free way of getting there, so I'd like to not use the car, but similarly I think it's a little too far for the young 'un to do without help.

Cheers


----------



## XRHYSX (1 May 2013)

Do you mean towing a 29er or towing with a 29er? 
I pursume you mean towing with....
They clamp to the seat post on your bike and can pull up to about a 20" wheeled kids bike
HTH


----------



## Bilbosdad (11 May 2013)

Rear suspension could be an issue as the extra weight when towing a live body can be an issue. Mind you I have found with a 5yo on a 20inch wheel Specialized Hotrock that I now mostly tow empty (i.e. ride to school with child, but tow empty bike home afterwards). Nowadays I usually only push a little on hills but I still find the Trail gator the best way of handling a second bike safely.


----------

